# Can't Find an Answer



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Can I save sites on iPad? Simple question with no answer....yet.I know this is the place to ask.I have news,sewing,diet sites saved, among others on ,my MacBook.
I go to bookmarks & click on a saved site.

What is involved in doing the same on iPad? Thanks for your help. Pat


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

If you are talking bookmarks, tap the Send icon (it's the rectangle with the arrow in it) at the top of the page and it will show a popup with Add Bookmark as a selection.

To go to  bookmark, click on the little open book icon.

If you are talking about saving the page, I don't think that can be done.

That's only for Safari, other browsers have different ways to do that.

Mike


----------



## Patce (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you.My Grson says iPad saves sites the same as his iPhone & showed me how easy that worked.Yes,I'm using Safari,but can also use AOL or Foxfire. Thanks again,Pat


----------

